# ... male or female LGD



## use2bwilson (Jul 3, 2014)

We have started shopping for another LGD to add to our 20 acre farm ... and my biggest question is whether to add a male or female to our mix ...

We currently have a male akbash that is 9 y/o. He is a great working dog and spends the majority of his time with our chickens and goats and keeping an eye on the meadow below our pastures where the coyote activity is greatest. He is awesome with all dogs and animals and is very sweet and mellow yet very serious and intense when it comes to predators.

We also have a female 3 y/o akbash. She is a rescue and is not bonded with the animals. She patrols the fenced 20 acres and barks at cars and ATVs more then predators. But she does add a different layer of defense on our property by patrolling the upper acreage.

We also have 2 herding breed mixes - A mellow 10 y/o male and a 3 y/o female that is a firecracker and a bit bossy and dominant. We had a number of fights between the female herder and female akbash when the new akbash first arrived. It's been a few months at this time and they have worked things out at this point. It is the female herding dog that is the bigger instigator of trouble but the female akbash does not back down once the fight starts.

Anyway, I would like to add a new LGD since our male is 9 y/o. I would like another LGD that will be bonded with the animals and work with our male. Since the male is 9 y/o, my guess is that now is the time to have him train another working pup (or young dog).

I am leaning towards getting another male LGD since we already have a "strong female" presence on our farm. I have looked at a very mellow Anatolian male. He is one y/o and is with his dad and brother (all intact) and they get along very well. All three were super mellow and laid back and guarding goats and chickens on a small farm. So that may be a good option.

But perhaps since this new dog will be working with the male akbash ... a female would be better??!!

I am interested in other experienced LGD owners thoughts / suggestions ...
Thanks for the input!


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I would go with a male, once males establish dominance they are usually fine. Females are almost always more difficult especially if they are not fixed.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

You can mix the gender factor of your guard pack however you choose provided that you strongly present yourself as the pack alpha and groom the personality of whichever pack member exhibits the strongest bet/alpha attributes too lead the pack in your absence.

Many forget that all canines of a well established guard pack are beta as the pack trainer must be established as pack alpha.


----------

